# Discharging yourself...



## JenniferH1986 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello

Well we're now at the stage where unless I lose 4 stone to start Clomid (though I am actually ovulating myself) there is nothing more the hospital can do for us and at the moment IVF isn't in our plans as we would have to pay for it and I'm not sure if I could do egg share. 

Anyway, tomorrow I am having a HSG with Lipiodol. After I've had it I am going to just let nature take its course and not have any more hospital appointments. Obviously I could get to the point where I have lost 4 stone (at the moment I just can't get my head round it due to other things going on) and still not be able to get pregnant so may need clomid. 

What I'm asking (I know I'm waffling) is - has anyone discharged themselves from their consultant care? I just don't want to keep putting myself under pressure each time I go to an appointment and its not worth it for them to just say there's nothing more we can do. 
x


----------



## sillyfatcat (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi Jennifer.

It sounds like you and I are in the same place right now. I'm depressed, frustrated, lonely, isolated, and angry. I just want you to think long and hard before you make any major decisions. You've already come this far in your diagnosis and treatment. You have to be sure you wont regret any decisions you make. When I was thinking of stopping treatment, I went to a counseling session at the fertility clinic that I am being seen at to help me decide whether or not I wanted to continue. Is this an option for you at the hospital you are going to? If they don't have a specific reproductive counselor , do they have a member of the clergy that you could speak to about what you are feeling? I ended up deciding to give it one more year (we've been trying for number 2 for 9 years), but that was the right decision for me. You have to do what is best for your family, and most importantly you.

Danielle


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

It is fine to discharge yourself, I would ring the clinic and explain that at the moment you are TTC naturally and at present don;t want another appt, or could they leave it open so that you could ring and re-engage if you wanted to. After all going to appts you don;t want is a waste all round- money and someone could have the slot.

I have had my care privately but I have left clinics that I didn;t like/want and moved on and not given reasons etc

Good luck


----------



## JenniferH1986 (Mar 5, 2010)

sillyfatcat said:


> Hi Jennifer.
> 
> It sounds like you and I are in the same place right now. I'm depressed, frustrated, lonely, isolated, and angry. I just want you to think long and hard before you make any major decisions. You've already come this far in your diagnosis and treatment. You have to be sure you wont regret any decisions you make. When I was thinking of stopping treatment, I went to a counseling session at the fertility clinic that I am being seen at to help me decide whether or not I wanted to continue. Is this an option for you at the hospital you are going to? If they don't have a specific reproductive counselor , do they have a member of the clergy that you could speak to about what you are feeling? I ended up deciding to give it one more year (we've been trying for number 2 for 9 years), but that was the right decision for me. You have to do what is best for your family, and most importantly you.
> 
> Danielle


Thank you both for replying.

Danielle - I'm sorry to hear you have been feeling the same. I have been okay recently, after my HSG the Cons who did it (who isn't mine but he seems to be a very good one as he's the only Dr in the country who does the Lipiodol flush) said if this doesn't work then he will suggest my Cons prescribe me Clomid. He didn't mention losing the weight so I'm hoping as long as I lose some then they will prescribe it to me. But I'm not going to go any further than Clomid at this time. I can't decided if IVF is worth it or not, we're so happy with our daughter and sometimes I think I would be happy to just have her. But then I think no I really want more, I want her to have a brother or sister. That's what makes me most sad to be honest x


----------

